# Seminary Curriculum



## rpeters (Dec 30, 2013)

Does anyone know of a book or website the shows the changes in seminary curriculum in the past 100 years?


----------



## Wayne (Dec 30, 2013)

Don't know of such. You might try checking worldcat.org 

Seems like that topic might more likely have been tackled in someone's dissertation, if at all.

You could also check archive.org for catalogues of Princeton Seminary and others.

Lastly, published histories of seminaries (there are quite a few) might included discussion of curriculum.

Maybe that book is there waiting for you to write it!


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Dec 30, 2013)

So, I just did a search on scholar.google.com and the Princeton Library. I came up with no results, unless you want specific aspects of individual studies. There were things relating to introducing sexual ethics in seminary and related material. Also, it was heavily catholic material.


----------



## Grimmson (Dec 30, 2013)

I would also be interested in such a text, particularly in light of changes in curriculum over the decades, accreditation requirements, and transfer requirements from one institution to another.


----------

